# Fehler beim Floppy mounten bei Suse



## vaporizer (27. April 2004)

Hallo
ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Floppy
die Datein die mit Windows auf die Diskette gespeichert wurden
kann Linux nicht lesen
und die Datein die ich mit Linux gespeichert habe
kann Windows wiederrum nicht lesen
Wie ich es mitlerweile herausgefunden habe 
dürfte dies ein Problem des mountens sein
nun bin ich in meinen /media ordner gegangen
und habe: "mount floppy" eingegeben
darauf kam folgende Antwort
mount: /dev/fd0 ist kein gültiges blockorientiertes Gerät
was mache ich falsch?
und wie mounte ich mein floppy?
würde mich freun wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann

Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------



## metalgear (4. Mai 2004)

hi, 
Du musst beim mounten immer angeben (1.) WAS gemountet werden soll, und (2.) WOHIN.

die richtige syntax lautet:

mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy

alternativ kannst's auch mal so probieren:

mount /dev/fd0 /mount/floppy

ganz wichtig:

Vergiss nicht, das Laufwerk auszubinden, bevor Du die Diskette entnimmst! Wenn du nämlich Daten auf Diskete speicherst, dann kann es ohne weiteres sein, dass suse zwar sagt, es hätte die Daten auf deinem Floppy abgelegt und sie auch so behandelt, aber in Wirklichkeit erst beim "unmounten" entgültig auf den datenträger schreibt. Nimst Du die Disk vorher raus, riskierst du korrupte oder gar verlorene Daten.

Bevor Du die Diskette also rausnimmst:

umount /media/foppy


die Mountbefehle für die übrigen Wechsel-Datenträger laufen nach dem gleichen Schema ab:

zum Beispiel für CD-Rom:

mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
umount /media/cdrom


Fehler in der Anabe des absoluten Pfades der Mountpoints kannst Du gut vermeiden, wenn Du nach der Eingabe der jeweils ersten Zeichen eines Verzeichnisnamens (z. B. mount /dev/c....) die Tab-Taste drückst. Das System ergänzt dann den Rest automatisch. Wenn mehrere Verzeichnisse zugeordnet werden können, listet dir SuSE alle Möglichkeiten auf. (Aber das weisst Du sicherlich schon alles ;-) )


----------

